# Thank You To All At Waxstock



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a quick video I recorded last night. Thank you to the organisers, traders, manufacturers and of course, the visitors!






There will be more Waxstock videos coming over the course of this week, so if you're not subscribed to our channel, please do so.

https://www.youtube.com/detailingworld

Thank you.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Watch this earlier today  Looking forward to your full video.

Thanks to all the organisers and everyone who was there. Thoroughly enjoyed the day on the Dooka stand.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------

